# Tomy Track



## co_zee (Mar 28, 2005)

Just picked up a 4 lane track for racing. I am wanting to change the layout just a wee bit and am needing curves. Where can I find the best prices on 6", 9", 12" and 15" sections?


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

http://afxracing.com/


----------



## co_zee (Mar 28, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I've got plenty of sixes and nines you can have. How many do you need?
What kind of cars are you into?

Rich


----------



## rbrunne1 (Sep 22, 2007)

Another source for AFX parts and accessories is http://www.myatomic.com/.

Prices are discounted below the prices on AFX Racing and there's free shipping on orders over $25.


----------



## BRS Hobbies (Feb 16, 2006)

Our prices are very good as well. Free shipping on all orders over $75 and orders less than $75 ship for a low flat rate of $4.95. 

Best regards,
Brian


----------



## slot_car_noob (Mar 1, 2009)

*Much cheaper site*

go to http://hoslotcarracing.com/

look under track section

carrys a full line of afx tomy track for only like 3.50-4.00 dollars a piece


----------



## co_zee (Mar 28, 2005)

Thanks for the responses and offer. I've already found what I needed.


----------

